# Exemption from UK pension tax in Turkey



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are two tests for your eligibility for the Foreign Income Exclusion - the physical presence test, which is the one where you can't have spent more than 30 days back in the US, and the bona fide residence test which involves you being a bona fide resident of another country during at least a full calender year. If you use the bona fide resident test, you still have to indicate how much time you spent during the year in the US, but the 30 day rule doesn't apply.
> 
> The OP seems to be a US citizen who has not resided in the US for some time (in fact may never have lived in the US, though I'm not sure from her first post) and is married to a British national, residing in the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi every one ,
Has any one got exempt from tax on pension yet living in Turkey


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

tylerbabe said:


> Hi every one ,
> Has any one got exempt from tax on pension yet living in Turkey


Sorry I mean UK tax


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this over to the "Rest of the World" section. I know we have a couple members here who live in Turkey so perhaps they will have some information for you on exempting from UK pension tax.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerbabe said:


> Hi every one ,
> Has any one got exempt from tax on pension yet living in Turkey


Are you referring to the tax levied at source on pensions in payment? What type of plan are you referring to? Your question is rather confusing and I need clarification before answering.
-


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Are you referring to the tax levied at source on pensions in payment? What type of plan are you referring to?Your question is rather confusing and clarification before answering.
> -



Hi,
Sorry I did not explain uk tax on retirement pension I have sent a form away Oct 009 which they sent me. I also have a small private pension. The turkish tax authority gave me a signed form to send with my form stating I pay tax in Turkey.

Does this help.

Sandra


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerbabe said:


> Hi,
> Sorry I did not explain uk tax on retirement pension I have sent a form away Oct 009 which they sent me. I also have a small private pension. The turkish tax authority gave me a signed form to send with my form stating I pay tax in Turkey.
> 
> Does this help.
> ...


What form to whom?? You say you also have a private pension, so to what type of plan are you referring? 

There is a dual taxation agreement betwen the UK and Turkey so you will not be doubly taxed.

-


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> What form to whom?? You say you also have a private pension, so to what type of plan are you referring?
> 
> There is a dual taxation agreement betwen the UK and Turkey so you will not be doubly taxed.
> 
> -


No the tax people sent me the form from uk to fill out and return to be excempt from tax as I live in Turkey along with the turkish tax authority form I had signed just wondering do I chase it up or sit back and wait.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerbabe said:


> No the tax people sent me the form from uk to fill out and return to be excempt from tax as I live in Turkey along with the turkish tax authority form I had signed just wondering do I chase it up or sit back and wait.



For HMRC, something sent from a non-resident in October 2009 is fairly recent. I'd give it a bit longer before chasing. They usually get there in the end, but do take their time.

-


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> For HMRC, something sent from a non-resident in October 2009 is fairly recent. I'd give it a bit longer before chasing. They usually get there in the end, but do take their time.
> 
> -



Ok cheers for that will sit back and wait. :clap2:


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re pension*



Elphaba said:


> For HMRC, something sent from a non-resident in October 2009 is fairly recent. I'd give it a bit longer before chasing. They usually get there in the end, but do take their time.
> 
> -



Hi Elphaba,
I am in shock I received my letter from HM Revenue on friday to say I will be exempt from Uk tax can I ask if I have to get in touch with my private pensions to let them know. :clap2:


----------



## carolmartinez (Feb 15, 2010)

*Advice*

Yes It's true that There is a dual taxation agreement between the UK and Turkey so you will not be doubly taxed.


----------



## Elvira123 (May 4, 2010)

*problems with tax exemption in Turkey*

I have all the correct 'double taxation' forms downloaded from the net under instructions from uk tax office.There is a small section to be filled in by the Turkish tax office.Thereby lies my problem.Firstly they said they would sign if I got it translated into Turkish and notarised.I did this and took the forms back.
Now the manager there is refusing to sign saying he has no knowledge of the uk tax laws.This is my dilemma.Can anyone advise ?:


----------

